# Can I hold just one share?



## Tyler Durden (23 May 2013)

I'm thinking of selling all my shares in a particular company for the short term, and buying them back eventually. However, I don't want to have to re-register my details like bank account details, TFN etc as if I was a brand new share holder, so I was wondering if there is anything to stop me from selling all my shares but one?

That way I am still technically a share holder and my details will be on the register. That's how I figure anyway.


----------



## ROE (23 May 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> I'm thinking of selling all my shares in a particular company for the short term, and buying them back eventually. However, I don't want to have to re-register my details like bank account details, TFN etc as if I was a brand new share holder, so I was wondering if there is anything to stop me from selling all my shares but one?
> 
> That way I am still technically a share holder and my details will be on the register. That's how I figure anyway.




my understand it shouldn't matter, that information should stay with the registry even if you no longer hold the shares, when you buy it again that information will be there...you only need to do it once but  I don't know how long they keep that sort of information around, I assume at least 5-7 years...


----------



## skc (23 May 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> I'm thinking of selling all my shares in a particular company for the short term, and buying them back eventually. However, I don't want to have to re-register my details like bank account details, TFN etc as if I was a brand new share holder, so I was wondering if there is anything to stop me from selling all my shares but one?
> 
> That way I am still technically a share holder and my details will be on the register. That's how I figure anyway.




Can you be any lazier?

Laziness is the mother of all investion I guess... so go for it.


----------



## McLovin (23 May 2013)

ROE said:


> my understand it shouldn't matter, that information should stay with the registry even if you no longer hold the shares, when you buy it again that information will be there...you only need to do it once but  I don't know how long they keep that sort of information around, I assume at least 5-7 years...




I don't think they can hold your TFN once you sell the share. It's a privacy thing.

I agree with skc, lazy indeed! But whatever works for you I guess.


----------



## burglar (23 May 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> ... I don't want to have to re-register my details like bank account details, TFN etc




My broker passes all necessary details to the register, doesn't he?!


----------



## ROE (23 May 2013)

burglar said:


> My broker passes all necessary details to the register, doesn't he?!




Broker only do HIN and Dividend payment
you have to fill in TFN and other communications option...

but it wouldnt  be hard to automate the lot provided  the broker has all the infor..
and I am surprise they haven't done it already


----------



## pixel (23 May 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> I'm thinking of selling all my shares in a particular company for the short term, and buying them back eventually. However, I don't want to have to re-register my details like bank account details, TFN etc as if I was a brand new share holder, so I was wondering if there is anything to stop me from selling all my shares but one?
> 
> That way I am still technically a share holder and my details will be on the register. That's how I figure anyway.




Many activists do that - buy the minimum number ($500 worth at present), then sell all but one to stay on the register and be entitled to attend and vote at AGMS. 
So, if they can do it for reasons of their own, I can't see why you couldn't for *your* reasons.


----------



## Tyler Durden (23 May 2013)

pixel said:


> Many activists do that - buy the minimum number ($500 worth at present), then sell all but one to stay on the register and be entitled to attend and vote at AGMS.
> So, if they can do it for reasons of their own, I can't see why you couldn't for *your* reasons.




Ah thank you very much. That's very cheeky of them lol.


----------



## skc (24 May 2013)

McLovin said:


> I don't think they can hold your TFN once you sell the share. It's a privacy thing.
> 
> I agree with skc, lazy indeed! But whatever works for you I guess.
> 
> View attachment 52360


----------



## againsthegrain (24 May 2013)

I used to always do this in the past, for what reason and gain? no idea .. maybye a remainder or good/bad decisions 

Here is a screen from one of my old trading accounts

Be prepared to receive alot of annual reports, forms general mail from companies u forgot about years ago or simply day traded.


----------



## Julia (24 May 2013)

ROE said:


> Broker only do HIN and Dividend payment
> you have to fill in TFN and other communications option...
> 
> but it wouldnt  be hard to automate the lot provided  the broker has all the infor..
> and I am surprise they haven't done it already



Etrade has been doing this automatically for some time, years I think.  No more requirement to provide anything when purchasing a new share:  they do it all.



pixel said:


> Many activists do that - buy the minimum number ($500 worth at present), then sell all but one to stay on the register and be entitled to attend and vote at AGMS.
> So, if they can do it for reasons of their own, I can't see why you couldn't for *your* reasons.



Agree.  Seems sensible enough to me and I'm not sure why it's considered lazy.


----------



## Tyler Durden (24 May 2013)

Hmmm I tried to do this today via Commsec and it wouldn't let me. It said I needed to maintain a number of shares with a minimum value of $500.


----------



## pixel (24 May 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> Hmmm I tried to do this today via Commsec and it wouldn't let me. It said I needed to maintain a number of shares with a minimum value of $500.




sack Commsec, change to PariTrade
You have to BID for an initial position worth $500, and it'll cost a minimum brokerage, regardless of how few or many are filled.


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 May 2013)

I remember many years ago (pre-online brokerage days) a politician holding 1 share in a particular company simply so that they could receive the company's annual reports and attend the AGM. The sole purpose was political and gaining access to information, they couldn't have cared what the share ended up being worth.

So it can certainly be done it would seem.


----------

